# Hotel/ Hostels



## SamG (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi there,

I am over in HK for a minimum of 10 days in January for interviews etc so need somewhere to stay. My main priorities are that:

a) It is a private room
b) It is safe for my possessions
c) Ideally it is cheap or 'good value'

Does anyone have any recommendations? I do not have to be on Hong Kong Island as I am willing to commute to Central.

Any 1st or even 2nd hand advice appreciated.

Thanks
Sam


----------

